# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Orgeneral Ahmet Kenan Evren Kimdir?

## ceyda

23.jpg
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti 7. Cumhurbaşkanı olan Kenan Evren Manisa ilinin Alaşehir ilçesinde doğdu. İlk ve orta öğrenimini Alaşehir, Manisa, Balıkesir ve İstanbul'da sürdürdü ve Maltepe Askerî Lisesi'nden mezun oldu. 1938 yılında Kara Harp Okulu'nu, 1949 yılında Harp Akademisi'ni bitirdi. Topçu subayı ve Kurmay subay olarak Silahlı Kuvvetler'in çeşitli kademelerinde görev yaptı. Dokuzuncu Kore Türk Tugayı'nda, önce Harekât ve Eğitim Şube Müdürlüğü; sonradan Kurmay Başkanlığı görevlerinde bulundu.

Tuğgeneralliğe yükseldiği 30 Ağustos 1964 gününden itibaren, Silahlı Kuvvetler'in bütün komuta kademelerinde ve üst rütbelerde görevini sürdürerek, Ordu Komutanlığı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'ndan sonra, 7 Mart 1978 tarihinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na atandı. Bu görevi sırasında, 12 Eylül 1980 tarihinde yapılan askeri müdahale ile, diğer görevleri yanında Devlet Başkanlığı görevini de üstlendi. 7 Kasım 1982 tarihinde halk oyuna sunulan ve kabul olunan Anayasa ile, Türkiyenin 7. Cumhurbaşkanı olarak göreve başladı.

9 Kasım 1989 tarihinde, görev süresini tamamlayarak Cumhurbaşkanlığı'ndan ayrıldı.

----------

